# Solved: Format factory 'Illegal file name' error



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

I get a 'illegal file name' error everytime I use FormatFactory to convert any type of files... when I click the Start button it shows the said error message in the 'Convert State' coloumn. Help please ! Any fix??


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

K issue resolved without any help! Still then Thanks guys !


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

what was the resolution?

I'll mark this as solved.


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

valis said:


> what was the resolution?
> 
> I'll mark this as solved.


Resolution : THE File that I tried to convert in the Program Filesx86 folder in the OS partition. So, permissions issue i guess. I say so because as sson as I moved the same file to a non-OS partition, it worked fine ! SO, OS PARTITION WAS THE ISSUE... And this is just the one resolution ! And may be there are ways out to do so...

Cheers,
Live as it is ....


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool.......thanks for the update, anishr6.......that way anyone searching for that issue will hopefully stumble across this.


----------



## anishr6 (Sep 27, 2011)

You are welcome bro


----------

